# [Edelsteinperfektion]



## Chalyia (13. Juni 2009)

Huhu Leute,

habe eine Frage zum Beruf Juwe.
Ich habe durch eine Quest [Edelsteinperfektion] erhalten und kann mir nix darunter vorstellen.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja auf die Sprünge helfen.

MFG


----------



## luxtux (13. Juni 2009)

du schleifst ab und zu mal einen perfekten stein, mehr nicht. allerdings nur die grünen steine, das wars. die werte der steine liegen dann zwischen den grünen und blauen steinen. also ziemlich sinnlos.

beispiel:
 Chalzedon -> Gediegener Chalzedon = 18 ausdauer
Gediegener Himmelssaphir hat 24 ausdauer
wenn du nu einen Chalzedon zu einem perfekten Gediegener Chalzedon hast 21 ausdauer oder so.
also zwischen grün und blau. perfekte blaue steine hab ich bisher noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Nokt (13. Juni 2009)

als sinnlos würde ich das jetzt nicht bezeichnen, wenn du juwe skillst. Weil die perfekten Steine im AH um einiges mehr Gold bringen. Und du musst halt schon einiges an grünem crap schleifen bis skill 390. Also ich hab die quest gemacht und nie bereut


----------



## der ganz neue (28. Juni 2009)

wo neh ich die Quest an? und bringt die auch noch was mit einem Skill von 430?

MfG


----------



## Sator (29. Juni 2009)

der schrieb:


> wo neh ich die Quest an? und bringt die auch noch was mit einem Skill von 430?
> 
> MfG


Als Hordler: In der Burg in der boreanischen Tundra.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (29. Juni 2009)

oder direkt im ersten dorf im heulenden fjord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodanold (29. Juni 2009)

Ich hab immer ein paar grüne Steine jeder Farbe im Raid dabei.

Bekommt jemand nen neunen Gegenstand mit Sockeln, wird er erstmal grundversorgt..^^
und wenn er Glück hat mit nem Perfekten Stein. Der Unterschied zum "blauen" Stein ist dann nicht soooo groß.

Gruß


----------



## Serivola (10. Juli 2009)

Ich hab immer ein paar blaue Steine jeder Farbe im Raid dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für den Übergang ist es nett, im späteren Verlauf nicht mehr wirklich notwendig.


----------

